# Where to buy India Tree food coloring?



## ELTAZ (Jun 12, 2005)

I have heard that the India Tree food coloring/dye is really great because it's natural (instead of colors with #s). I'd like to buy some, but I don't know where. Amazon has it, but you have to buy two packs and it's $32. Yikes! Anyone know anywhere else to find it???


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

indiatree.com can tell you. They're on my Christmas list.


----------



## ELTAZ (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
indiatree.com can tell you. They're on my Christmas list.









I couldn't actually find the food dye on their website. Have you seen it there?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.indiatree.com/products/de...s/nc-dyes.html

well, I did see it there, but with no price. I think I'd found it originally on someone's food blog. I know I saw it somewhere other than amazon, and it wasn't inexpensive.

Maybe call around to the store locations from the website?

Now I want to know!







I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## ELTAZ (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
http://www.indiatree.com/products/de...s/nc-dyes.html

well, I did see it there, but with no price. I think I'd found it originally on someone's food blog. I know I saw it somewhere other than amazon, and it wasn't inexpensive.

Maybe call around to the store locations from the website?

Now I want to know!







I'll let you know if I find anything.

Okay, thank you! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

whee! I'm so excited to hear about this!







I posted looking for natural food coloring a while back, but this didn't come up then. Off I go to add it to my wish list ...

(BTW Amazon now has two offerings -- a two pack and one that looks like a single?)


----------



## thismomwrites (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've seen this at Whole Foods. Call before heading out the door, tho!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I saw it at Whole Foods a few days ago. Shiny happy pretty. Pricey though.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

This is great I never knew they made all natural food coloring.. Off to search for a good price. hopefully.


----------



## ELTAZ (Jun 12, 2005)

You're right - it is offered as a single 3-pack. It just has a different picture, so I didn't realize it was the same thing! Thank you!!!







:

I wish we had cool health food stores nearby. Whole Foods would be awesome to have nearby! Oh well. Thankfully I've got the internet!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

you can also make your own food colorings from natural foods without actually purchasing special "natural food colors" in the little containers.

Beet or pomogranite juice makes a nice pink, carrot juice makes a nice orange, blueberry juice makes a nice purple, etc.


----------

